
There's a coffeeshop called java.update() in GTA V - c2prods
http://orcz.com/GTA_V:_Java_Update_Coffeeshop
======
FuzzyDunlop
It doesn't feel like it's enterprise enough to be realistic.

    
    
        class TwoBaconRashersInsideTwoSlicesOfBreadFactory {
          
          /* Make a sandwich
           * <p>
           * Construct a foodstuff consisting of two slices 
           * of bread with two slices of bacon.
           * @return TwoBaconRashersInsideTwoSlicesOfBread a sandwich
           */
          Public TwoBaconRashersInsideTwoSlicesOfBread getSandwich () {
           BaconRasherFactory pig = new BaconRasherFactory();
    
           BaconRasherInstance bacon1 = pig.getBaconRasher();
           BaconRasherInstance bacon2 = pig.getBaconRasher();
    
    
           SliceOfBreadFactory loaf = new SliceOfBreadFactory();
           
           SliceOfBread bread1 = loaf.getSliceOfBread();
           SliceOfBread bread2 = loaf.getSliceOfBread();
    
           return new TwoBaconRashersInsideTwoSlicesOfBread(bread1, bacon1, bacon2, bread2); 
        }
    

Or something... trying to do Enterprise Java is hard.

~~~
Uchikoma
Language bashing is what characterizes our industry.

I have the dream that one day we will recognize languages as the tool they are
and be mature enough to chose tools by utility and not by hype, hipness or pop
culture and see there benefits and limitations.

~~~
Bootvis
He is not bashing Java per SE but a special kind of Java: Enterprise Java and
IMO that deserves a bashing on general principle. Enterprise Java just never
seems appropriate.

~~~
pjmlp
HN youngers of today like to bash Enterprise Java, whereas the old guys
already have their share of scares from:

Enterprise Clipper

Enterprise C

Enterprise C++

Enterprise Perl

Enterprise TCL

Enterprise _insert language here_

You just need to let the enterprise architects loose...

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I'm probably young enough to have experienced Enterprise PHP, which by all
accounts (at least when Symfony2 was just released) seemed like the love-child
of Enterprise C++ and Enterprise Java.

------
saturdaysaint
And a hilariously detailed start-up with a (Dropbox inspired?) play room.
There's also a hacker character whose convincingly detailed computer setup
shows several VIM sessions (one on a portrait oriented monitor).

~~~
terhechte
The attention to detail in this game is crazy

~~~
toomuchtodo
Know your audience.

------
quarterto
A void method that returns a value? How on earth did this coffeeshop compile?

~~~
fennecfoxen
A void method that returns a _sandwich_ , no less.

~~~
RossM
Requires root user to run

~~~
splatcollision
'sudo make me a sandwich'

~~~
robinson-wall

        -bash: sudo make me a sandwich: command not found

~~~
laumars
I'm surprised you don't have _make_ installed. That's usually one of the first
tools I install on any new system (if it's not included as part of the base
install, like Arch does):

    
    
        sudo apt-get install build-essential
    

Incidentally, the _make_ error you'd get is amusing:

    
    
        make: *** No rule to make target `me'.  Stop.

~~~
dylz

        sudo make me a sandwich

will result in sudo running with 'make me a sandwich' as arguments.

    
    
        'sudo make me a sandwich'

will result in 'sudo make me a sandwich' running.

~~~
laumars
Ah, yes. I didn't spot the quotations encapsulating the code in the parent
post. That will teach me to skim-read jokes.

~~~
dylz
I like hilariously meta jokes.

------
beat
There's also a garbage collector running around. But if you shoot him, the
whole game pauses.

~~~
frob
You just made my internet day.

------
dclowd9901
If you're a developer and haven't played this game yet, I wholly encourage you
to do so, just to witness the technical feat that this game is. There is a
simply baffling level of detail and surely one of the most sophisticated open
world engines ever conceived under the hood. It is stunning what the rockstar
devs have pulled off here.

~~~
stonemetal
Has there been any improvements in the way Rockstar treats employees? If not
then no thanks.

------
kaws
Either it was Lester's house computer or one of the Lifeinvader computers, but
it was using a text editor that looked strikingly similar to Sublime Text. I
had to do a double take.

The whiteboards in one of the Lifeinvader rooms, gave me a chuckle. It read,
"Remember! We aren't ripping them off if they don't read the T&C" with word
privacy crossed out.

------
hawkharris
If you look closely, Sublime Text is also in GTA5. It's on one of the screens
in Lester's office.

------
habosa
There's also a mission where you go to "LifeInvader" headquarters and kill a
character who looks decidedly like Zuck. LifeInvader has many details that
make it a great parody of a SV tech company (and the logo even uses the FB
font).

------
vph
I would just name it Java.update() and leave it there. These people are trying
too hard. They probably turn off the average geeks (who find it too geeky);
and the hard-core geeks just tear them apart with all of the semantic and
syntactic errors.

~~~
gutsy
I'm a pretty hard core geek and I thought it was pretty funny.

------
petdance
I'd heard that there were brutal scenes of torture in GTA V, but I had no
idea.

~~~
nolok
There is one, and it's "brutal" if you have never seen an R-rated movie ...

~~~
bjterry
In the context of a video game the scene has a very different effect than in
the context of a movie. The game forces you to graphically torture an innocent
man. Because you are selecting which torture methods to use, the player is
personally implicated in the torture. I found the scene to be far more
emotionally impactful than if I had watched the same scene played out in a
movie. It's brutal more for how it makes you feel than for what it depicts.

------
jl6
I believe the simpsons had an internet cafe named The Java Server.

------
snarfy
Does it install the Ask.com toolbar?

------
noarchy
This reminds me of "Eunux" from GTA IV.

[http://gta.wikia.com/Eunux.net](http://gta.wikia.com/Eunux.net)

------
roberthahn
I'm sure it says something about me when I read the title and assumed that GTA
stood for Greater Toronto Area. But I was having trouble figuring out what the
'V' stood for.

Now I'm hoping that someone will start up a coffee shop with this name.

------
kachhalimbu
There is also a JSP breakfast store in Taiwan
[http://iwannagothere.com/userfiles/pictures/0005/5397/P10409...](http://iwannagothere.com/userfiles/pictures/0005/5397/P1040978_big.JPG)

------
bitwize
Rockstar's going to get a call from Oracle over use of their trademarks.

------
stickydink
The Lifeinvader mission had me rolling around in stitches, really good stuff.

------
chrislomax
I think that is meant to be return new Sandwich (bread, bacon); !

------
rauar
is it thread-safe ?

